# What happened to the archives?



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

Where did all the archives for this forum go?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

There are no archives for this particular forum. Everything that has ever been posted in the 942 forum is already here.
__________________


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

I found out that I had the last month filtered. Found the rest.


----------

